# Telephone Prop Controller



## David_AVD

I'm designing a PCB to control a prop telephone. It will be able to ring a standard phone (no mods required), detect the off-hook condition and play audio through the handset.

The micro will be an Arduino Nano, mainly because they are cheap and programmable by anyone with a PC and a micro USB cable.

The audio is handled by a JQ6500-16P module. These are cheap and have 16Mb (2MB) of on-board flash so no SD card is required. That's enough room for plenty of short mono voice phases and maybe some dial tones, etc. A micro USB cable is used to add the audio files.

It also has a trigger input that can also supply 5V or 12V for a PIR, etc.

I'm not sure what else would be useful. Maybe an output that activates for the entire sequence to feature lighting can be triggered?


----------



## halstaff

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## toozie21

I need one of these for my Christmas display so santa can call the kids . Absolutely keep us posted on this!!


----------



## David_AVD

The schematic and PCB layout are about 60% done now. I'll post a 3D render later.

I've been testing the audio module and the only annoyance so far is that there's no serial stop command. You can pause playback, but not stop it. One workaround is to use the sleep command as it does stop playback but doesn't add any noticeable delay to the next play command.


----------



## JeffHaas

If that module doesn't work for you, try the Catalex MP3 board. I've been using it for some projects and it works great. Arduino code is available.
http://www.dx.com/p/uart-control-se...o-avr-arm-pic-blue-silver-342439#.VkAZg-JcK4I


----------



## David_AVD

Yeah, I have some of those boards (and they work ok), but like the form factor of the JQ6500 better for this project.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> The schematic and PCB layout are about 60% done now. I'll post a 3D render later.
> 
> I've been testing the audio module and the only annoyance so far is that there's no serial stop command. You can pause playback, but not stop it. One workaround is to use the sleep command as it does stop playback but doesn't add any noticeable delay to the next play command.


Nice, this will be fun to follow.

Are you able to pause the audio and then issue a restart command? I don't know what happens on a restart, but since it is only playing audio, I would think it would just sit there happily.


----------



## David_AVD

There is a reset command, but I've seen mention that you should wait 500ms after a reset. With the sleep command, I can tell it to play straight away.

I had already designed and made a phone ringer years ago, so that part of the new board will be the same except mostly surface mount.

Last night I patched in the speaker output of the JQ6500 audio module to the primary winding of the ringer's output transformer. The audio through the telephone's earpiece is more than loud enough.

Speaking of audio level, I will put a pair of tact buttons on the PCB for VOL+ and VOL-. The module seems to remember the last level set.


----------



## Lightman

toozie21 said:


> I need one of these for my Christmas display so santa can call the kids . Absolutely keep us posted on this!!


Hey Toozie... don't forget DanoNJ's Christmas phone...
http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?2462-Talk-to-Santa-prop&highlight=santa+phone

But not to take away from David's version. Its cool you will be ringing the actual phone...very cool. Kids will love it.

Years ago I built a stage prop to ring a real phone since techie's could never get it in sync with actor. I used an SX micro controller and step up transformer...as it had to ring the old Ma Bell type phones too. It had 3 different ring patterns and would stop ringing when actor picked up receiver. But it didnt have any voice in receiver.

I can't wait to see your implementation David. Keep us posted...


----------



## David_AVD

Here's a 3D render of the nearly completed board. I don't have step files for some of connectors.


----------



## toozie21

Lightman said:


> Hey Toozie... don't forget DanoNJ's Christmas phone...
> http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?2462-Talk-to-Santa-prop&highlight=santa+phone
> 
> But not to take away from David's version. Its cool you will be ringing the actual phone...very cool. Kids will love it.
> 
> Years ago I built a stage prop to ring a real phone since techie's could never get it in sync with actor. I used an SX micro controller and step up transformer...as it had to ring the old Ma Bell type phones too. It had 3 different ring patterns and would stop ringing when actor picked up receiver. But it didnt have any voice in receiver.
> 
> I can't wait to see your implementation David. Keep us posted...


Oh, don't worry, I definitely remember that. A small custom board designed for this task in mind was somewhat interesting to me. At some point I am going to get something phone oriented outside, so I am just happy to see others thinking through some of it as well .



David_AVD said:


> Here's a 3D render of the nearly completed board. I don't have step files for some of connectors.


Looks good. What are you expecting the overall cost to roughly be on it? Also, is that transformer there for coupling audio into the phone line, or are you running AC to your board and converting down?


----------



## David_AVD

The board runs from 12V DC. The transformer is to generate the ring voltage at the correct frequency so that the bells ring properly.

I haven't worked out the cost yet.


----------



## djgra79

Following with interest, as I do with most of your little projects


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> The board runs from 12V DC. The transformer is to generate the ring voltage at the correct frequency so that the bells ring properly.
> 
> I haven't worked out the cost yet.


Ah, didn't think about the ringer, I assume those need minimal current?


----------



## David_AVD

The current is low so the 3VA transformer is more than enough for the job.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> The current is low so the 3VA transformer is more than enough for the job.


Very cool. Have you breadboarded this all yet, or are jumping into your design (since the hardware is pretty straightforward)?


----------



## David_AVD

I've done the telephone ringer twice before, so that's straightforward. I tested the mp3 module audio output with the existing ringer so that's sorted.

The rest of it is quite simple. I design a lot of boards; this one is # 975. That's not to say I don't make mistakes but usually they are minor. 

This is the first time I've used an Arduino in a design. Usually I use bare PIC or AVR chips.

I've added 2 small trimpots to the design now. Might be useful for adjustable times.


----------



## David_AVD

Here's the latest 3D render. I've also added an open collector output to trigger another prop.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> Here's the latest 3D render. I've also added an open collector output to trigger another prop.


Looking good. How long of phrases are you expecting to be able to do?


----------



## David_AVD

The audio board has a 16Mb (2MB) FLASH memory. As a test I loaded an mp3 track that was 3:42 long and encoded as 64kbps. That filled most of the FLASH and the quality was more than good enough.

I've revised the board again to add a set of 5 option jumpers under the Arduino. They'll likely be too tall for actual jumper headers, so may just be solder pads.

I also changed the trigger input to include an optocoupler so that you can use a voltage trigger as well as contact trigger.


----------



## toozie21

Sounds like plenty of time. Is it going to be possible to have multiple messages and have them either get called randomly or in sequence (rather than the same message everytime)?

For your setup, you going to have a button or some sort of sensor to cause the phone the ring (just curious)?


----------



## David_AVD

The idea was to use a proximity sensor and have the phone ring. When the handset is picked up, a random message will be played after a small delay (time to get handset to ear).

The phone ringing will have a timeout in case nobody picks it up. There will also be a lockout delay before it can be triggered again.

I was also going to implement other modes. One could be if you pickup the handset without the phone having rung first. In this case the message could be different; maybe it says "The line is dead...." or similar.

I'm sure other modes will be thought of too. The reason I went with the Arduino board is so that new code can be easily loaded without having to use a dedicated programming tool.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> The idea was to use a proximity sensor and have the phone ring. When the handset is picked up, a random message will be played after a small delay (time to get handset to ear).
> 
> The phone ringing will have a timeout in case nobody picks it up. There will also be a lockout delay before it can be triggered again.
> 
> I was also going to implement other modes. One could be if you pickup the handset without the phone having rung first. In this case the message could be different; maybe it says "The line is dead...." or similar.
> 
> I'm sure other modes will be thought of too. The reason I went with the Arduino board is so that new code can be easily loaded without having to use a dedicated programming tool.


Sounds good, I like it all around. You thinking of using it for part of your halloween haunt? I would probably be incorporating it into my Christmas display, so i would maybe do something like a blinking red button for me to act as the trigger


----------



## David_AVD

I bought an old (50s' or 60s') telephone and want to use it in my 2016 Halloween display.

Using it for a Christmas display would be fun too. Probably too late for 2015 though.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> I bought an old (50s' or 60s') telephone and want to use it in my 2016 Halloween display.
> 
> Using it for a Christmas display would be fun too. Probably too late for 2015 though.


I'm obviously not planning it for this year either, but I can be on the lookout for some sort of phone to use for this project in the future


----------



## toozie21

Just checking in to see how you were coming along David.


----------



## David_AVD

Board design is 95% done. Just tweaking a few things. I'll be getting some boards made when I do the next run of prototypes.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> Board design is 95% done. Just tweaking a few things. I'll be getting some boards made when I do the next run of prototypes.


Cool, cool. There aren't a lot who have so many balls that are juggling in the air at once that they can group them and do a large run of prototypes. It is good to be you!

You home etch or send them out?


----------



## David_AVD

I own an electronics business. We design boards all the time for small production runs and custom applications. The bare boards are made by a 3rd party.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> I own an electronics business. We design boards all the time for small production runs and custom applications. The bare boards are made by a 3rd party.


Very nice. I knew you did electronics work, but didn't know you owned the joint!

I've done a few board designs for work myself (literally a few, like under a dozen), but I could never keep up with your turnaround rate. Keep up the great work and don't get burned out!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

If the cost is reasonable, I would love one of these if you are taking a poll...


----------



## David_AVD

I'll update here once I get the boards done, but that may not be until early in the new year.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> I'll update here once I get the boards done, but that may not be until early in the new year.


Alright. Holiday are over, let's get cracking!


----------



## David_AVD

Ahh... you forget that over here it's summer and Christmas is our major holiday. We (AVD) won't be back at work until Jan 11th. 

I have a few Halloween and one Christmas board ready to get made, but that may not be until late January.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> Ahh... you forget that over here it's summer and Christmas is our major holiday. We (AVD) won't be back at work until Jan 11th.
> 
> I have a few Halloween and one Christmas board ready to get made, but that may not be until late January.


Man, you guys celebrate like some of those Chinese holidays . Enjoy the time off and we will catch up on the otherside of 2016! Happy New Year!


----------



## jahip

David this sounds kool keep up the good work. I am also looking to use one in a Christmas display.


----------



## David_AVD

OK, I got all of my boards back and have made up a telephone prop controller.

So far I have it ringing the phone and playing one audio track when the phone is picked up. The volume can also be set using the onboard buttons.

Next things to do are the input trigger, add more sounds and refine the audio control.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> OK, I got all of my boards back and have made up a telephone prop controller.
> 
> So far I have it ringing the phone and playing one audio track when the phone is picked up. The volume can also be set using the onboard buttons.
> 
> Next things to do are the input trigger, add more sounds and refine the audio control.


Oh yeeeeaaahh! Sounds sweet already! When you going to be selling those bad boys in some sort of GB?


----------



## David_AVD

Not sure how I'll go about that yet.


----------



## toozie21

David_AVD said:


> Not sure how I'll go about that yet.


Well I'm here if you need a hand!


----------



## ItsAStrangeJob

*This Is Exactly What Ive Been Looking For!!*

I need this, name you're price, I have been looking for exactly this for months


----------



## David_AVD

I didn't get around to finalising the firmware for this controller yet. Too many other project on the go. Should have it done in the coming weeks.


----------



## MegBill

What would be the price of the components only?


----------



## David_AVD

I don't recall to be honest. It's mostly surface mount, so I'd only sell it as a completed board.


----------



## toozie21

Keep us posted on the progress!!!

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------

